# Please come here to Manila



## jerica_warriors

Can you translate this one for me in Korean.

Thank you 

<Please come here in Manila ! We really love the BOF here. Waah ! We love you guys ! More power ! Thank you. >


----------



## heavenbside

마닐라로 오세요!  우리는 이곳의 bof(?)를 정말 사랑합니다. 
여러분을 사랑합니다! 더 힘을 내세요! 감사합니다.


----------



## jerica_warriors

Wow ! Thank you )

 x0x0 )


----------



## JamesM

Just as a note, it should be "Please come here *to* Manila."


----------

